# Thinking of cairo



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sitting in Newcastle for 2 months and going through old threads (same stuff,) but I realised that when I'm in uk, Egypt does not cross my mind at all, Evan though I went through the " revolution " etc and sat through it, and when I'm in Egypt I don't think about uk either. Just musing.
So am I alone in this or is it more common than I think, this total separation.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

bat said:


> Sitting in Newcastle for 2 months and going through old threads (same stuff,) but I realised that when I'm in uk, Egypt does not cross my mind at all, Evan though I went through the " revolution " etc and sat through it, and when I'm in Egypt I don't think about uk either. Just musing.
> So am I alone in this or is it more common than I think, this total separation.


Im sorry im confused by this thread, how come your on forum in the first place if only thinking of Newcastle why there.
Do a poll by all means but my vote is no your on your own. 


Saaf


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

saafend said:


> Im sorry im confused by this thread, how come your on forum in the first place if only thinking of Newcastle why there.
> Do a poll by all means but my vote is no your on your own.
> 
> 
> Saaf


Yes your right, absolutely no right to be on this forum at all. :clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> Sitting in Newcastle for 2 months and going through old threads (same stuff,) but I realised that when I'm in uk, Egypt does not cross my mind at all, Evan though I went through the " revolution " etc and sat through it, and when I'm in Egypt I don't think about uk either. Just musing.
> So am I alone in this or is it more common than I think, this total separation.


Two totally different lifestyles....think that's why you tend not to think of them.Was in Newcastle yesterday.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We all live for today and where we are NOW! Our brains keep us moving on and not looking back. I know exactly what you're saying tho.

Jo xxx


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Two totally different lifestyles....think that's why you tend not to think of them.Was in Newcastle yesterday.


Now I'm thinking of going home(Cairo) and the nightmare of luggage weight etc.
But when I'm in Cairo I say I'm going home to Newcastle ,so now I think of both as home, so when that happened I've no idea,but always are happy when in either.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Now I'm thinking of going home(Cairo) and the nightmare of luggage weight etc.
> But when I'm in Cairo I say I'm going home to Newcastle ,so now I think of both as home, so when that happened I've no idea,but always are happy when in either.


I wondered where you had got to, safe trip back x


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wondered where you had got to, safe trip back x


Not been anywhere, but my summer hols in uk as usual, but got hooked on angry birds!!and took over my life for a while, but now back on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

bat said:


> when I'm in uk, Egypt does not cross my mind at all, Evan though I went through the " revolution " etc and sat through it, and when I'm in Egypt I don't think about uk either. Just musing.
> So am I alone in this or is it more common than I think, this total separation.


Not having been back to the UK yet, I don't know whether Egypt will cross my mind or not, but I know that when I'm here I rarely think of the UK. A friend asked me the other day if I was missing home? To me home is where the heart is (sorry for the cheesy cliche), so my answer was a resounding no. I may miss people in the UK from time to time, but Egypt is my home now. Even here, when we talk about going to Zagazig, we say going home, then when we return to Sharm, that's going home too.

I don't think you're alone Bat no, had wondered where you'd disappeared to though


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> We all live for today and where we are NOW! Our brains keep us moving on and not looking back. I know exactly what you're saying tho.
> 
> Jo xxx


Fair enough just me then. When im in the Valley i think of Egypt and when im in Egypt i think about what im doing that day. Never give the Valley a thought.

Saaf

Have you tried Hadaba?


----------

